# 7 year olds hair not growing and has very little.. Please read!



## x-MummyToBe-x

Hi i need some advice or if anyone elses child has been through this.. My 7 year old daughters hair just will not grow its been pretty much same length for about 3-4 years now and is very thin as you can see from photo she has hardly any really... Her 2 year old sister has more hair! And her sister has gone into the pulling stage and pulls daughters hair out but it comes out so easy and doesnt even hurt her she says.. (Obviously my 2 year old gets told off for doing this btw) Im just not sure if its normal or not or her hair to be so short at this age.. Would be greatful for any help!

(Picture of daughters hair to show you)


----------



## AngelofTroy

My hair was very fine and short for years, I remember doing ballet at about your daughter's age and the teacher couldn't get it into a bun. Its lovely and thick now as an adult. I think it did hurt when pulled though.


----------



## alibaba24

I know a little girl who is 5 and her hair is very short and fine. Like still at her ears kinda length. Im not sure why some hair takes longer but there was a similar thread not long ago where some people posted there was an actual name for certain types of hair growth or lack of. I would take her to thr gp just so you can reassure yourself that shes ok and see if they suggest anything xx


----------



## SarahBear

When I was student teaching, there was one little boy whose hair was very much like a toddler's. The child was in first grade. I don't know the cause or later outcome.


----------



## _Meep_

Have a look at some Google pages for short anagen syndrome or loose anagen syndrome. Not as scary as it sounds and usually gets better by puberty. It could be one of these, especially if it is coming out easily.


----------



## Tasha

My daughter had this same issue and it turned out she was anaemic. Got her iron up and her hair growth was huge and so thick xx


----------



## x-MummyToBe-x

My DR basically just said that shes fit and healthy so just me be how her hair is... Im not sure surely she should have more hair at age of 7.


----------



## katie12

might just be how her hair is x
My niece had similar hair, she is 14 now and has long hair, it's still quite thin but thicker than it was when she was younger. 
Not sure if it would help but has she had a hair cut recently? I've heard that sometimes a haircut can help hair grow quicker and some styles can help thicken it up a little.


----------



## justplay91

It does sound immediately to me like Slow Anagen Syndrome (hair grows slowly and is very thin) or Loose Anagen Syndrome (hair grows slowly, is very thin, and comes out easily when pulled). It is not a dangerous illness at all, only affecting the hairs' growth cycle. It's almost always outgrown during puberty, or around there.


----------

